# I am just an ignorant 60 year woman



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

who happened through no agency of her own to wind up on a 60 acre farm in rural Mississippi after having traversed some high level study in science, philosophy, and statistics and who happens to be not afraid of math. I also happen to be licensed to carry a concealed weapon b/c the FBI has determined that I'm not a threat to society, despite being relatively well educated.

Question: What the actual hell is a universal background check?

My husband said there was no way I was going to make it through the entire debate. I love him, and so I gave it my best. But he was right.

But again, what is this universal background check that they speak so highly of?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

It is a records search of all national databases to include state agency and Federal agencies looking for any reason why you cannot posses or procure a gun. Usually its done in a matter of days, but as they want to expand differing data bases, such a military records, medical screening, ets, its will take longer and you generally hve to prove your need to carry and get that approved .


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Marica said:


> .........Question: What the actual hell is a universal background check?..........


A made-up term (just like 'assault rifle') designed to stir up emotions of the Great Unwashed Masses with the end game of 1. getting elected and 2. using the Constitution for toilet paper.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

But is this different from the FBI CCW search?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Marica said:


> But is this different from the FBI CCW search?


Yes.
The Democrats want what they term "universal background checks", which will cover ALL sales or transfers of guns.
I have a gun I want to sell to my neighbor? We would have to go to a federally licensed dealer for a background check.
Want to give a family member a gun as a gift? Gotta go get a background check.
The way the Dems have written their law so far (that hasn't made it out of the House) any "transfer" would require a background check - so you damn well better not let someone try your gun at the range. Just the act of him picking up your gun made you both criminals.

Oh, and the system wouldn't work unless EVERY gun in the US is registered with the government. They don't bother to tell you that.

Would it stop shootings? Probably not - the mass shooters of the last few years have all bought their guns legally, passing background checks.
The local drug gang bangers steal their weapons, so it wouldn't stop them, either.

It is simply a way for the government to find out exactly who owns what guns.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Marica said:


> who happened through no agency of her own to wind up on a 60 acre farm in rural Mississippi after having traversed some high level study in science, philosophy, and statistics and who happens to be not afraid of math. I also happen to be licensed to carry a concealed weapon b/c the FBI has determined that I'm not a threat to society, despite being relatively well educated.
> 
> Question: What the actual hell is a universal background check?
> 
> ...


Hey Marica,

All you need to remember is: Math is objective and good. Universal background check is subjective and bad. Or by the transitive property:

Objective = Good

Subjective = Bad.

By the way, nice quarter sawn oak grain on that table!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Universal background checks is another hurdle in gun ownership and requires registration to work. Once registration takes place you can expect confiscation to follow at some point. Universal background checks is not about saving lives, never was. It's about control and power, and in order to achieve that, they need to get the guns.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Universal background checks are a play at disarming people and otherwise discouraging people from having firearms with the hope that at some point the govt can seize all or at least a good number of guns. UBC do nothing to prevent crimes. If you want to sell or give a firearm to someone else in a state with UBC, then both parties just need to get their stories aligned and you will not have to go through any UBC. If said firearm is older than the UBC being implemented then the story is that you gave or bought the firearm prior to the UBC going into effect. No way to prove otherwise.
I am of the mind that I would be like many in Maryland and NY and just refuse to comply.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Universal background checks is another hurdle in gun ownership and requires registration to work. Once registration takes place you can expect confiscation to follow at some point. Universal background checks is not about saving lives, never was. It's about control and power, and in order to achieve that, they need to get the guns.


For the Democratic Socialist agenda to be fully implemented the populace needs to be disarmed so we can't fight back.
As my man Prepared One notes this is not about reducing crime or any other nebulous idea, but is all about imposing tyranny.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When you hear an advocate for "universal background checks" you immediately know that person is a mentally ill anti-liberty 2nd Amendment hating socialist intent on supporting the government controlling its people and who wants to take more of your money to send to other mentally ill fools.

If you are in a crowd of people, quickly inform them in a loud voice" STOP BEING SO RACIST AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO TOUCH MY PEE PEE AGAIN!

If you are alone with them, beat the living shit out of them and buy them a ticket on a freighter back to Venezuela or Cuba or some other socialist place.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> When you hear an advocate for "universal background checks" you immediately know that person is a mentally ill anti-liberty 2nd Amendment hating socialist intent on supporting the government controlling its people and who wants to take more of your money to send to other mentally ill fools.
> 
> If you are in a crowd of people, quickly inform them in a loud voice" STOP BEING SO RACIST AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO TOUCH MY PEE PEE AGAIN!
> 
> If you are alone with them, beat the living shit out of them and buy them a ticket on a freighter back to Venezuela or Cuba or some other socialist place.


I'm in favor of the beatings regardless of circumstances. Perhaps a well-timed curb stomp as well....


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

> By the way, nice quarter sawn oak grain on that table!


That's my desk. It's 60" X 34" with two massive drawers. I always referred to it as a library desk. Came out of the office of an old JCPenney store that my dad managed. It closed and so some of the furniture was just given away. Constructed like no body's business.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

When will there be a Universal Background Check for anyone wanting to enter the United States ?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is simply a way for the government to find out exactly who owns what guns.


That's what the 2A is to curtail. Having firearms in the hands of citizens ensures that those who own guns know exactly who runs the government.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> That's what the 2A is to curtail. Having firearms in the hands of citizens ensures that those who own guns know exactly who runs the government.


We are only one election away from losing all the freedom and liberty that the Revolution won for America


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> It is a records search of all national databases to include state agency and Federal agencies looking for any reason why you cannot posses or procure a gun. Usually its done in a matter of days, but as they want to expand differing data bases, such a military records, medical screening, ets, its will take longer and you generally hve to prove your need to carry and get that approved .


 Takes about 10 -15 minutes here and you walk out with your hand gin or rifle


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Takes about 10 -15 minutes here and you walk out with your hand gin or rifle


Is there an olive to go with that gin? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Is there an olive to go with that gin? :vs_laugh:


 Not sure what you mean but most back rounds checks here take about 10-15 minutes . A few people runing to issue for a number of reasons but few have any issues. Christmas Rush often take a little longer.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Not sure what you mean but most back rounds checks here take about 10-15 minutes . A few people runing to issue for a number of reasons but few have any issues. Christmas Rush often take a little longer.


I guess that's a Dry Martini then.....goes with the sense of humor.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Is there an olive to go with that gin? :vs_laugh:


Tonic and limes


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Educate yourself Marica.

We are all born ignorant, no reason to stay so.

Guns, owning or using, no different.

But being STUPID is a whole other matter.......... 

Learn. Many here will help with firearms/laws.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I "liked" every comment made so far on this thread. Good topic, but sincee there most likely won't be anything but agreement here...I shall abstain from further comment....until, oooohhh yes....until....kitty comes out to play. Here Kiie...kiiie kiiie...cliq...cliq...cliq...


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Educate yourself Marica.
> 
> We are all born ignorant, no reason to stay so.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty up on 2A. It's a hobby-- as is the whole Bill of Rights (it's on the fridge).

In fact, one of our missions in life is to "take a liberal shooting." We have our own range here on Farther Along Farm. And our reputation for being gun lovers goes back years. before we had the farm. I kid you not, we have even had guests at the farm-- and I'm talking smart academics (don't laugh, they exist)-- who ASK if we will take them shooting. They've never done it but they are curious. So we start in the living room with the NRA rules. We then break down a revolver and talk about the mechanism of the action. We may look at a shot gun or cowboy rifle as well. We cover a lot of stuff before they even dry fire a gun outside.

You should see the looks on their faces when they plink a .22, and then a .357. I can't tell you how many people we've flipped over to our side.

But I swear to God, even given some of the dumb questions our liberal friends ask about guns, I have never heard more ignorance than I heard last night.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Not sure what you mean but most back rounds checks here take about 10-15 minutes ........


Ummmm.....



Smitty901 said:


> Takes about 10 -15 minutes here and you walk out with your hand *gin* or rifle


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Marica said:


> ...
> 
> In fact, one of our missions in life is to "take a liberal shooting." .


I got a similar mission....just different order of words and suffixes. "Shoot a Liberal Taking"...for all the social media monitors....that was a joke....ha...ha...hunh


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Marica said:


> I'm pretty up on 2A. It's a hobby-- as is the whole Bill of Rights (it's on the fridge).
> 
> In fact, one of our missions in life is to "take a liberal shooting." We have our own range here on Farther Along Farm. And our reputation for being gun lovers goes back years. before we had the farm. I kid you not, we have even had guests at the farm-- and I'm talking smart academics (don't laugh, they exist)-- who ASK if we will take them shooting. They've never done it but they are curious. So we start in the living room with the NRA rules. We then break down a revolver and talk about the mechanism of the action. We may look at a shot gun or cowboy rifle as well. We cover a lot of stuff before they even dry fire a gun outside.
> 
> ...


Sorry Marcia

I guess I'm preaching to the faithful.

I watched a lot of the 1st LEFT WINGED PARROT, gatherings, in June. It convinced me they were all fools.

I don't support MSM, so I'm only free broadcast TV/Radio.

The last DNC production, in June , made myself gag, and glad I don't support MSM, via cable/satellite subscription.

Clinton/Communist "News" Network I ignore. They are vile filthy and anti-American. I've read recent stories about the leftist "debate" yesterday.

Concerning firearms. I grew up with my grandparents/parents on a farm. Slingshots, BB guns, pellet rifles, 22s, shotguns, rifles, pistols is pretty much how we went learning/progressed.

Safety was first, or you'd get a whoop ass, and what you had taken away. Marksmanship, hunting was learned. Cleaning care of firearms and reloading.

This was pre-1968, then the gun grabbers started evolving.............

We used to bring guns to school, hunting on the way, leave guns with principal or if you had a car/truck, then hunt on way home. Nobody got shot at school, and they had hunter education programs. Some kids trapped back then as fur prices were $$$. We didn't shoot/kill things for fun.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> I got a similar mission....just different order of words and suffixes. "Shoot a Liberal Taking"...for all the social media monitors....that was a joke....ha...ha...hunh


I'd rather just take a liberal shooting. Doing so cuts down on target expenses. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I got a similar mission....just different order of words and suffixes. "Shoot a Liberal Taking"...for all the social media monitors....that was a joke....ha...ha...hunh


"Shoot a liberal" Works for me. Just kidding, of course. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> "Shoot a liberal" Works for me. Just kidding, of course. :tango_face_grin:


It used to Be: Eat a beaver, save a tree.

Now some beaver, prepared right, tastes good. I'll let you think about that.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> It used to Be: Eat a beaver, save a tree.
> 
> Now some beaver, prepared right, tastes good. I'll let you think about that.
> 
> ...


Not even subtle.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Takes about 10 -15 minutes here and you walk out with your hand gin or rifle


At present, what they have is called a NIC's check.
The Feds, at dealers request search all available data bases, for any disqualifying entries under your name.
Sometimes there will be a a similar name, 
there will be a delay in clearing you. after the time run out they can proceed with sale.
For those who get delayed frequently, 
you can get a PIN number issued that you put in on the 4473 app, will get a go in 5 minutes.

Now with Universal Background Check, all guns will have to be registered with the feds, 
then any loan, private sale, donation, gift, even to your own kids will have to be approved by the fed's. 
Essentially, the process will be like that used for machine guns. 
They also did a Colo-rectal exam with my first one 40+ years ago.
Oh, no KY was used either with the 40MM bore brush.

They lied with GCA-68 amnesty, I registered two, 
6 months after two ATF agents showed up at door, they were not supposed to according to the amnesty, to inspect.
For 25 years after the same two tried to stick it to me, trying to entrap me with all sorts of BS.
That all ended with their retirement.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Common sense gun laws my ass. Nothing, I mean absolutely nothing good will come from “Universal Background Checks”. Any time a politician says “common sense laws” and “trust me” reach for your pistol and hold on to your wallet.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What happens if you and a friend are walking in the woods, you find a gun just lying on the ground, a few yards away your friend finds $300, you both walk back to your cars happy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> What happens if you and a friend are walking in the woods, you find a gun just lying on the ground, a few yards away your friend finds $300, you both walk back to your cars happy.


No. My friend won't be happy........ 'cuz I'll have both the gun AND the $300. :devil:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That's one way to take it. I was referring to no 4473 or NICS check. Maybe I should have said gun with no ammo.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Just curious. If I can't transfer a firearm I own, or even loan it to a buddy, then I guess the fuzz can't take it without the King's permission (and an FFL's paperwork) when they come knocking on my door to confiscate my guns.

Hmmmm. Interesting twist.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You get my drift. "Just" men need not follow "Unjust Laws".


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> You get my drift. "Just" men need not follow "Unjust Laws".


"A Law repugnant to the Constitution is void."
........................Thurgood Marshall, Chief Justice, SCOTUS, https://www.ourdocuments.gov/doc.php?flash=true&doc=19


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish they had a "really like" or something of the sort here.

Thanks for the link also!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> What happens if you and a friend are walking in the woods, you find a gun just lying on the ground, a few yards away your friend finds $300, you both walk back to your cars happy.


In theory, at this time, the person with the firearm will be charged with illegal possession of a firearm under the universal act, if caught.
IF there is a record of ownership, the past owner/possessor will also be charged.

I personally know of a case were a guy bought a home.
While inspecting the attic, a few months after moving in, found a WW1 Maxim belt fed machine gun.
Not being a gun guy in any form, doing what he thought was the right thing, brought it to the local ATF office.
They (the same two after me) promptly accepted the gun and proceeded to arrest him for possession.
Could not make bail, spent three months in jail until trial, judge threw out the case, and reamed out the two ATF agents.
He lost his house for not being able to make payments, also lost his job for missing three months of work.
Sued the agents, lost the case, judge ruled they were acting within the guidelines of the law.
The second previous owner is assumed to have put it there after returning from WW1.

If you were walking down the street and you saw a handgun on the ground, and two ATF agents saw you pick it up, 
you can be charged right on the spot, if it is stolen or you do not have proper licenses, that is under current law.
There are always two weasels together to co-oberate their story.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> At present, what they have is called a NIC's check.
> The Feds, at dealers request search all available data bases, for any disqualifying entries under your name.
> Sometimes there will be a a similar name,
> there will be a delay in clearing you. after the time run out they can proceed with sale.
> ...


 Yes, getting an Id number helps people that have issues with someone having the same name and other information that cause them to be misidentified . And causing delays . That use to happen to my son in law every time now no longer an issue.
One Christmas I was questioned for buy a large number of firearms in a couple days . My response was simple Christmas doesn't make sense to you ? No problems. Not a single firearm i own is registered with anyone. I can at any time give, gift or sell any one I own . 
Instant back round check works pretty good at least here. And in Wisconsin long as you pass the check no waiting period for hand guns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes, getting an Id number helps people that have issues with someone having the same name and other information that cause them to be misidentified . And causing delays . That use to happen to my son in law every time now no longer an issue.
> One Christmas I was questioned for buy a large number of firearms in a couple days . My response was simple Christmas doesn't make sense to you ? No problems. Not a single firearm i own is registered with anyone. I can at any time give, gift or sell any one I own .
> Instant back round check works pretty good at least here. And in Wisconsin long as you pass the check no waiting period for hand guns.


That works here too, walk out the door same day with whatever you bought


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> In theory, at this time, the person with the firearm will be charged with illegal possession of a firearm under the universal act, if caught.
> IF there is a record of ownership, the past owner/possessor will also be charged.
> 
> I personally know of a case were a guy bought a home.
> ...


What would you do if you were in a similar situation as the guy who found the gun in the attic? What's the best way to handle that kind of a scenario?
@Marica : Universal background check sounds _fancy._ , sorta like universal healthcare.:tango_face_grin: I suppose fancy names help a bad idea pass sometimes.

"A euphemism is an innocuous word or expression used in place of one that may be found offensive or suggest something unpleasant."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> What would you do if you were in a similar situation as the guy who found the gun in the attic? What's the best way to handle that kind of a scenario?
> @Marica : Universal background check sounds _fancy._ , sorta like universal healthcare.:tango_face_grin: I suppose fancy names help a bad idea pass sometimes.
> 
> "A euphemism is an innocuous word or expression used in place of one that may be found offensive or suggest something unpleasant."


 Depends on the state you live in. here it would mean you now have another firearm free of charge and paper work. You could it you wish ask to have the serial number ran to check if it is stolen. I have no issue with back round checks dome right and fair. I don't felons walking in to LGS or buying on line . The issue is registration of legal firearms buy those no prohibited. That is plain wrong.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> What would you do if you were in a similar situation as the guy who found the gun in the attic? What's the best way to handle that kind of a scenario?


Seeing it is a machine gun, NOTHING!, the best thing is to throw it into a river or lake, it is like a fuse burning in a hand grenade.
You cannot have anything unregistered after 1986, and no new ones after that date forever, thank Pres. Reagan.
That is why my Thompson which cost me $150.00 is now worth over 15 thousand, another cost $450.00 and now valued at $30,000.00.
For non NFA items, state laws apply.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> What would you do if you were in a similar situation as the guy who found the gun in the attic? What's the best way to handle that kind of a scenario?
> @Marica : Universal background check sounds _fancy._ , sorta like universal healthcare.:tango_face_grin: I suppose fancy names help a bad idea pass sometimes.
> 
> "A euphemism is an innocuous word or expression used in place of one that may be found offensive or suggest something unpleasant."


If I find an automatic firearm WW2 vintage, I will do nothing...

Other than make sure the attic fairy's have ammo to feed it and cleaning supplies to keep it clean and well maintained...all of course, having no knowledge of any of it! Attic fairy's gonna do what attic fairy's do! lain:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Vintage WWII automatic firearm? *What *vintage WWII automatic firearm? Whatchoo tokkin bout, Willis? :vs_worry:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> What would you do if you were in a similar situation as the guy who found the gun in the attic? What's the best way to handle that kind of a scenario?
> @Marica : Universal background check sounds _fancy._ , sorta like universal healthcare.:tango_face_grin: I suppose fancy names help a bad idea pass sometimes.
> 
> "A euphemism is an innocuous word or expression used in place of one that may be found offensive or suggest something unpleasant."


You mean sorta like these?

Undocumented immigrant = Illegal Alien = criminal

Common sense gun laws = Gun confiscation

Government maintenance program and subsidies = Free shit at taxpayer expense

Planned parenthood = Killing babies

Democratic socialism = Socialism / Communism

Universal Healthcare = More free shit at taxpayer expense

Free college tuition = More free shit at taxpayer expense

Democracy = Mob Rule

Affirmative Action = Giving jobs to people who are not qualified to do the job just because of their race or gender.

Sanctuary Cities = A government entity declaring themselves to be in direct violation of federal law to buy votes and achieve a numerically superior voting block in order to maintain power.

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If I find an automatic firearm WW2 vintage, I will do nothing...
> 
> Other than make sure the attic fairy's have ammo to feed it and cleaning supplies to keep it clean and well maintained...all of course, having no knowledge of any of it! Attic fairy's gonna do what attic fairy's do! lain:


Well actually mr. Slippy I ask for a serious reason. Which shall be undisclosed

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Common sense gun laws my ass. Nothing, I mean absolutely nothing good will come from "Universal Background Checks". Any time a politician says "common sense laws" and "trust me" reach for your pistol and hold on to your wallet.


This is something I have never faced. For example, we have/had a three day "cooling off" period for handguns. I believe I went through this procedure several dozen times during the heyday of my collecting. I was always cleared here in Wisconsin, and when CCW was enacted, I was one of the first to apply for my license. I received it--no hassles--within eleven days.

Since then, and it must be flirting with ten years, I have carried everyday and my wife got her CCW license shortly after I did. The nicety of our local coffee cafe' is a case in point. The manager, Jen, knew we both carried. Her attitude was that there was a difference between a good guy with a gun and a bad guy with a gun. After she left, her replacement manager offered us the same permission to carry.

When I hear about the hassles other people face in their home state, even to this day, I feel blessed to never have been jerked around by authorities. And when I first started to carry in Wisconsin, there were lots of Democrats in our county. Fortunately our CCW was enacted at the state level.

Edit: As most of you know, I never take my pistol off my jeans.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> This is something I have never faced. For example, we have/had a three day "cooling off" period for handguns. I believe I went through this procedure several dozen times during the heyday of my collecting. I was always cleared here in Wisconsin, and when CCW was enacted, I was one of the first to apply for my license. I received it--no hassles--within eleven days.
> 
> Since then, and it must be flirting with ten years, I have carried everyday and my wife got her CCW license shortly after I did. The nicety of our local coffee cafe' is a case in point. The manager, Jen, knew we both carried. Her attitude was that there was a difference between a good guy with a gun and a bad guy with a gun. After she left, her replacement manager offered us the same permission to carry.
> 
> ...


Well, I was referring to politicians in general, socialists in particular, and where their agenda is taking this country. Anytime I hear "Trust Me" or "Common Sense" anything, my spidey sense starts tingling.

So far, here in Texas, it is one of the easiest place in the country to purchase a weapon. Plop your money down and you can walk out that minute with whatever you want. I just purchased a pistol last month, an impulse buy really. It took me longer to peruse the possibilities then it did to complete the sales transaction. :tango_face_smile:

It's the constant attacks and erosion of our rights and freedoms by these so called politicians and bureaucrats that's of concern to me. It's the indoctrination of the young, the brainwashing of the sheeple and the the end game of the socialists that's the worry.


----------

